

New app by Secret: Ping - kape
http://iamping.com/

======
IbJacked
So... a landing page that tells me nothing, with nothing but links to the app
store. Going against my usual behavior, I click the link to the app store and
I get two useless screenshots and a description of "You’re going to like me."

I think I'm getting old, because I just don't get it.

~~~
minimaxir
It is my personal mantra that if a startup has a particularly unintuitive
UI/UX behavior, it’s a form of “growth hacking” that my feeble brain cannot
comprehend.

------
jordanpg
An app that further abstracts the problem of simply being alerted to
interesting things happening in the world that you might be interested in.
This sort of thing seems like an inevitable consequence of a rapidly expanding
network filled with free, lightweight content that is usually not very
important. People can't even be bothered to visit Buzzfeed or Upworthy
anymore, even on a feed reader. Don't blame them.

------
minimaxir
This is essentially a pivot by Secret after the original app failed due to the
removal of submitting your own photos and meaningless polls. The app ratings
have cratered:
[http://i.imgur.com/qjLLlFb.png](http://i.imgur.com/qjLLlFb.png)

Case point: there is _zero_ mention on the website that this app is made by
Secret.

EDIT: I downloaded the app. This is literally the entirety of the app:
[http://i.imgur.com/6SETNaT.png](http://i.imgur.com/6SETNaT.png)

I wish I could retract my upvote now.

~~~
benguild
Yeah I was a huge fan of Secret in June and now I don’t even open it.

------
tdicola
Wow that is an obnoxiously useless landing page and description. Here's some
actual information on it: [https://medium.com/@bn/introducing-
ping-7f9403352764](https://medium.com/@bn/introducing-ping-7f9403352764)

